# There's a ghost in my bedroom



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I walked into my bedroom and there it was ...staring at me with big eyes and a gaping mouth ...










Apparently one of my 5 year old twins thought that the lampshade resembled a ghost and he decided that drawing a scary face on it would make it "a little bit spookier".

In case you're wondering if he also drew on the other matching lampshade from the pair ...the answer is no, he smashed that lamp last year.

Kids ...sigh ...gotta love them


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

LOL kids the best and worst things to happen . Gotta love the little whirl winds


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

Looks scary, better looking then Patrick Swayze, R.I.P.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That's hilarious, I used to be a little terror too.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Sure, Pam - blame it on the kids!!!!!  I think it looks awesome!


----------



## H5N1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hahaha, very creative. Maybe they can color in the eyeballs as well


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ha, I feel your pain. My 5 year old genius wrote the alphabet..well, up to "H" on our duvet cover. In permanent marker.. *deep sigh*


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Glad you took the picture - proof to show later on


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*When my first daughter was 5 she drew on the brand new, I mean just dropped off and put in their place appliences with a Jiffy marker. My other one is 6 and she draws on EVERYTHING.*


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

My twins are quite 'active'  They've also drawn on my computer, fish tank, the cat, duvet, and most of the walls in my house. Last night one of them locked the other one in the closet and tied the knobs closed with a shoe lace, I had to cut it off to get him out 

I couldn't even get mad at him for the lampshade though because it made me laugh  When the lamp is turned on I pretend that I think it's a real ghost & I run screaming out of my room ...they think that's really funny!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

how did the cat light the make over? for us its LCDs, TV, fish tanks, every set of sheets, most walls, carpet, doors, outside of the house, eachother, etc.

Working with sharpee markers means you forget them in your pocket from time to time, and that is when its drawing on wall hell


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

That's why we gave ours their own table and each has their own white board in their room. They know where they could draw and where not 

Pretty sure you still love their creativity Pam. You will scream boring if there is no such things to laugh about.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> how did the cat light the make over? for us its LCDs, TV, fish tanks, every set of sheets, most walls, carpet, doors, outside of the house, eachother, etc.
> 
> Working with sharpee markers means you forget them in your pocket from time to time, and that is when its drawing on wall hell


The cat is 18 years old & I'm pretty sure that she's senile so she actually didn't mind too much. It was just a little bit of green felt pen on her ears & top of her head.

I'm pretty sure that my kids are too scared of me to dare use sharpees! I think that they're even scared to get sharpee ink on themselves because I told them that it will NEVER come off & they believe me 

Yes Gordon, without their 'creativeness' my household would be somewhat dull. I've accepted the fact that once my kids are grown up I'm going to have to renovate my house to fix all of the damage that they've done to it!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

the worst part of being a renter is fixing everything when you move


----------

